# Transporting goats-with a U-haul box truck



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I will be going to look at and buy a doe maybe Sunday or sometime during the week.
It is a Boer doe.

I will be taking my buck and doing a partial trade.
I will be spending $35 in gas but it is a better move for me financially as I can't keep the buck (and ofc no kids come from bucks...only does)

We have an old Toyota box truck that I used to transport goats once before in.
The first time i did I made a wooden crate that was 3ftX4ft that strapped to the side of the truck. I do not have the crate anymore. Should I take a day to build one or would it work without it?

The inside of the truck is all aluminum and is about 5ftx8ft.

I was thinking I could put something in front so that when I open the door the doe don't just go running out. Kinda like a few boards with hooks on each side to go into the rubber/metal bars that pianos are usually strapped to.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I had a gal pickup a group of does with a little Uhaul trailer before. Worked great. :thumb: Put some cardboard down for traction and I think they'll be just fine.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

yes, I agree! as long as you can get in there and secure the goat before opening the door too wide it would be a great transport option.

Man--If I had one of those I would spend some time putting wooden dividers in the box and maybe a rail as a tie pole. You could have a nice truck/trailer in one! That would be awesome to haul goats around and to shows with! Cool idea!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah...having one of those would be pretty handy for hauling goats! :thumb:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

:laugh: Yes that truck is really good for transporting goats, as well as hay.
It can hold around 45 square bales packed tight. It would be a better purchase than a truck and trailer IMO. It cost around 1800 if I remember right and runs good. But only gets 13-15 MPG :GAAH: ...thats why this trip will cost me $35.

Unfortunately for me I am banned from using this truck :sigh: .
Due to the fact that it had a smell the very next day (when we had to use it to move pianos).
But my dad (its his truck) is letting me use it one more time because this is a good deal for me financially and a very good doe :leap:  :greengrin: .


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh I like the idea of a truck like that to haul goats! I think that something to stop them from coming out as you open the back depending on how it opens would be good. I also like the idea of cardboard for some traction!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is there any ventilation in the u-hauls?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Not so much for this one.
It has a slide up door and the door move up and down a 1/2 inch at every bump, letting in some air.

If its hot or extra sunny we open the door every 1/2 hour and give water. I dont think that will be a problem wednesday, but will do so she has air.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

onder: Just be sure the exults does not collect in there if the back door stays open down at the bottom like that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

it concerns me with no ventilation and as Logan has mentioned ...the exhaust poisoning them..... If it is a very short trip ... I would think it would be OK.....but ...for longer ones... I'd be concerned..... Just be careful..... :hug:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I looked at the truck closer...I thought there was a rattle on the door but apparently not.
It has a rubber seal on the bottom of the door. So the exhaust shouldn't be a problem...the ventilation will.
Maybe my dad put a new rubber seal on it.

I have done it before transporting 2 goats almost 2 hrs one way. It was a hot day so I opened the door several times along the way.
I stopped at Dunkin Donuts to get a free water and got them to drink some cold water and let it air out while I had my coffee.

This time I won't be going as far. Just an hour and 20 mins. and it won't be a hot day.
I will stop for gas and later stop for a snack and then stop1- 2 more times to check on her. 
She should do alright. We sometimes took 1/2 hr trips in the back (I know not legal) and were not dying nor did we smell exhaust.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds OK then.... :hug: :thumb:


----------

